# What Is A Fair Price For A 2007 Outback 28Krs



## rockbust (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi All,
I have located a 2007 Outback 28krs. The owner purchased it new and he says it is in pristine condition with under 4k miles on it. What would be a fair price I should expect to pay.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

According to NADA Guides, average retail is $17,495, low retail is $14,540. The NADA average retail price tends to be on the high end. If I were you, I wouldn't pay more than $14,000 for a 2007 28KRS in excellent condition. Over a year ago, I sold my 2010 Outback 270BH, in like new condition, for $4K under the NADA average retail price, which was close to the low retail price. So if the seller is asking under $14K and it is in pristine condition, I would say go for it. Hope this helps.

Todd


----------



## rockbust (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks Todd, I was hoping to pay around 12k for a 2007 but would pay a bit more for something in "pristine" condition or a 2008. Sadly the owner says he will take no less than $15,500.

Back to searching..
Thanks
Robert


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

rockbust said:


> Thanks Todd, I was hoping to pay around 12k for a 2007 but would pay a bit more for something in "pristine" condition or a 2008. Sadly the owner says he will take no less than $15,500.
> 
> Back to searching..
> Thanks
> Robert


Yea that's too much for an 8 year old camper, regardless of condition. I sold my 2010 270BH for a little less than $15.5K.

Todd


----------



## rockbust (Nov 9, 2014)

Ok Found a 2007 in Maryland in my budget. Lets see if it checks out.

Robert


----------



## rockbust (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you for the advice


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Get the PDI from my signature line below....expect to spend about 3-4 hours doing it.


----------



## rockbust (Nov 9, 2014)

Got it. Thank you


----------



## Jay Tee (Jan 8, 2012)

Although I love my 2007 Outback 28Krs, I would be willing to sell it for $12K.
When I bought it 3 years ago it was in very good condition and I've been improving it since.
Why sell? Just my wife and I go camping and it's really too much for the two of us.
I'm looking to down-size and wouldn't buy anything until I sell this travel trailer first.
I haven't been actively trying to sell it but thought I'd offer the thought since the thread was on-going.
Don't know if it's acceptable to post 'for sale' items, so I won't do it here...just going through the thought process now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Jay Tee said:


> Don't know if it's acceptable to post 'for sale' items, so I won't do it here...just going through the thought process now.


Of course you can offer/post your trailer for sale here. I bought my first Outback from "Y-Guy" on this forum.


----------

